# FREIBURG | Westarkaden Tower | 44m | 13 fl | U/C



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOCATION: Berliner Allee/Breisacher Straße - Freiburg- Germany
HEIGHT: 44m
FLOORS: 13
USE: Office, Bank, Retail
Completion: 2014

Source: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/turm-bringt-raumgewinn--70273082.html


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The southern part of the project is now finished. So they can prepare the construction site for the tower. That's how it looks like today. One can see that it is still not very urban at this intersection, and there is a need of much more construction to get a city feeling.


Berliner Allee 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Berliner Allee 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Berliner Allee 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## redoy69 (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know the use of forums. Kindly anyone help me.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

This building starts to grow.


Westarkaden 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Westarkaden 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

It grows.


Westarkaden 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Westarkaden 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Westarkaden 3-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Framing is finished.


Westarkaden 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Westarkaden 2-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


Westarkaden 3-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the cladding.


Westarkaden 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


Kran 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, auf Flickr


----------

